# الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !



## Messias (16 سبتمبر 2007)

انهارده و انا بلعب لعبه stronghold 
فوجئت بالكمبيوتر فصل لوحده اتوماتيك 

جيت اوعله لم يفتح اى شاشه سودا و السماعه بتعمل تكات مستمره و متواصله و الشاشه مش بتدى اى اشاره خالص و لا صفحه سودا ظهرت 

مش عارف المشكله فين 
هل هى المازر بورد (استر يا رب) و لا الفيجا (رحمتك يارب)؟ و لا فيرس تشار نوبيل ضرب البايوس !:budo:
مع العلم ان فى مهندس شخص حاله الكمبيوتر بتاعى و كنت عنده امبارح بسبب مشكله فى البور سبلاى 
ان فى مقومتين فى المزر بايظين و عايزين يتغيروا باين 
عليه حسد الكمبيوتر :act31: ! و اررر عليه :gun:


المازر بورد جيجا بايت و الفيجا 128نوعها rage 
الكمبيوتر بتاعى بينتيم 3 


ما تعنى اشاره السماعه مشكله فى المزر و لا فى الفيجا ؟

انا عايز اعرف فين العطل قبل ماوديه للمهندس ؟ 

ده عشره عمر كتر خيره :nunu0000:

ارجو الرد بسررررررررررعه


----------



## kemo_hacker (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

بعد الشر على الكمبيوتر بتاعك

ممكن تحددلى عدد التكات اللى بتصدر من الكمبيوتر؟ وهل هى تكات طويلة ولا قصيرة؟

بنعمة الرب يسوع خير ان شاء الله


----------



## Messias (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

شكرا كيمو 

التكات غير محدوده و قصيره


----------



## Ramzi (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

رايي الشخصي امك تنقعوا بمية لمدة 7 ايام و بعديها تشيلو من المية و تحط المية على الشاشه 

بس خليك بعييييد
احتمال يحصل انفجار


----------



## strooong (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

ربما مروحة الجهاز !


----------



## Messias (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

المروحه ! انا مفكرتش فيها قبل كده على العموم هاشوفها
بس اعتقد ان البروسوسر يشتغل من غير مروحه ولو وصل لدرجه حراره معينه و قفلت الجهاز الجهاز مش هيفتح لان اكيد هيكون محروق اما بالنسبه لمرحه البور دى مافسهاش مشكله ممكن يشتغل من غيرها !


----------



## abanob2000 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

اهلا اخي، هو الجهاز لما تولعه بيعمل صوت عادي و اللمبه بتاعته شغاله ولا فيهو شي مش شغال؟
فك ال cover بتاع الجهاز بعدين شغله وشوف لو المروحه شغاله ولا يمكن يكون كرت الشاشه مش راكب كويس.
ياريت اقدر اساعدك..................................اخوك خبير كمبيوتر.


----------



## abanob2000 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

بالمناسبه اخي، إعرض مشكلتك في المنتدي ده http://freecopts.net/forum/
وتاكد إنها محلوله.


----------



## Michael (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

يرجى الاستماع الى عدد التكات صويلة  - قصيرة وعددها التى تصدر من اللوحة الام

حيث ان لكل عدد وطول وقصر صفارة هى التى تحدد المشكلة


----------



## Messias (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

العدد غير محدوود من التكات ( الزماره ) و التكات دى قصيره


----------



## abanob2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

ياعم مايكل مجدي، صفارت ايه بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صفاره هي الي حتحدد المشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إدانتا شكلك كده معلم علاخر .
طيب انا اديلك صفاره كده وانتا تحدد لي المشكله ماشي؟ طيب.
بيييييييب بيب بييب بيييييييب بيييييب بيييب بييييب بييييييب.
هه كيف كده؟ يمكن دلوقتي تقولي الهارد درايف بتاعي محروق ولا حاجه.
طيب، ازيد كام صفاره كمان.
بييب بييييب بييييب بيييييب بييييييب بييييب
يالا حل المشكله.
سامع الصفافير.


----------



## Michael (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*



abanob2000 قال:


> ياعم مايكل مجدي، صفارت ايه بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> صفاره هي الي حتحدد المشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> إدانتا شكلك كده معلم علاخر .
> طيب انا اديلك صفاره كده وانتا تحدد لي المشكله ماشي؟ طيب.
> ...


 

برافو برافو هايل

طيب حيث كدة اتفضل الموضوع دة يمكن يعلمك حاجة بحياتك

*صفارات الخطا التي يصدرها الكمبيوتر واسبابها*

سلام ونعمة


----------



## abanob2000 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

طيب ياعم مايكل، إفرض الكمبيوتر ماعندهوش سماعه من اصله، هتعرف إزاي دلوقت؟
وعشان ماتقوليش إن مافيش كمبيوتر ماعندوش سماعه، الجهاز بتاعي Amd Athlon ومن غير سماعه.
سلام.


----------



## Michael (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*



abanob2000 قال:


> طيب ياعم مايكل،


 
كويس انك اعترفت بجهلك!! :fun_lol:



abanob2000 قال:


> إفرض الكمبيوتر ماعندهوش سماعه من اصله، هتعرف إزاي دلوقت؟
> سلام.


 


اولا من المشاركات الموجودة بالموجودة والتى اوردت لك عناوينها ان صاحب الموضوع والمشكلة نوع لوحة الام بها سماعة داخلية

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=456637&postcount=1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=456637&postcount=2

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=456637&postcount=3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=456637&postcount=10


وعلى اساسا نتكلم

ثانيا :



abanob2000 قال:


> وعشان ماتقوليش إن مافيش كمبيوتر ماعندوش سماعه، الجهاز بتاعي Amd Athlon ومن غير سماعه.
> سلام.


 
 كون ان اللوحة الام لا يوجد بها سماعة اخرى فهذا موضوع اخر لة حل فاقتح موضوع وانا اجيبك كى لا نشتت الموضوع

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Messias (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

للأسف انا واخد دوره هارد وير بس كانت بسيطه و كنت عارف الصفارات دى بتاعت ايه بس نسيت دى كانت من حوالى 4 سنين لانى ماشتغلتش فى الهارد وير


دلواقتى فى متجدات 

غيرت الباور سبلاى و الكمبيوتر اشتغل الحمد لله :yahoo:و الرايتر كمان 
تانى يوم بفتح الكمبيوتر نفس المشكله مارداش يفتح :a82: 

من الأخر انا اتخنقت ! :yaka: من الكمبيوتر 
فكيت كارتت الفيجا سنه و رجعتها تانى و طلعت الرامات و شرطها و غيرت مكانها 
و فتحت الكمبيوتر و الحمد لله الكمبيوتر اشتغل و بقا عال العال بس لغايه دلواقتى مش مقتنع حاسس ان فى اى وقت ممكن الكمبيوتر يفصل تانى الغريب انى مش بحرك السى بى يو من مكانه كتير عشان الكارتات تتحرك من مكانها  ! 


ده غير ان الكمبيوتر لو متركب له وصلت نت من التليفون بيفتح لوحده ! لو حد رفع الماعه و الكمبيوتر متوصله كهربا و بيقولولى المشكله دى من البايوس و انا لغايه دلواقتى مادخلتش جوه شاشاه البايوس عشان ابحث عليه ! 
......


----------



## abanob2000 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

ياعم بايوس مين وكرت شاشه و رامات مين بس، المشكله كانت عندي إمبارح لما رحت إشتريت كرت شاشه جديد و حطيته قام الجهاز اشتغل يعمل بييب             بييييب              بيييييب     والبيبات مابتخلصش المهم قفلت الجهاز و فكيت الكابلات كلها من المازربورد بعدين إطمنت ان كل شي راكب في مكانه بعدين الجهاز إشتغل، يعني ولا دفعت فيه مليم واحد بس الظاهر إنك دفعت دم قلبك بس المهم اشتغل.
سلام الرب معك.


----------



## Messias (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

ههههههههههههههه

انا كل اللى اشتريته الباور سبلاى و كنت لازم اشتريه لانه كان فيه عيب مش راضى يخلى الرايتر يشتغل و انا كنت عند المهندش و شوفت ان العيب منه و لازم يتغير و لما غيرته الحمد لله الرايتر اشتغل تمام و الكمبيوتر دلواقتى شغال عال العال


----------



## hotboard (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

اخى العزيز عليك بعمل الاتى اولا قم بفصل الكهرباء 
ثم قم بنزع الرامات ثم تنظيف الاطراف النحاسية فقط بمادة تنظيف عضوية مثل الكحل او البنزين او الاسيتون 
ثم تأ من التركيب الصحيح حيث توجد بالرامة فتحتان واحدة بالطرف والاخرى بالوسط يقابلهم زنب بالسوكيت للتركيب الصحيح ثم الضغط حتى يغلق السوكيت وان استمر العطل عليك باستخدام احدى الشرائح ثم بالاخرى او التجربة بشريحة مضمونة ومنتظر ردك
:99:
        :99:
                  :99:
:99:
:99:
               :99:
                               :99:


----------



## abanob2000 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

اهلا اخي hotboard, مش لازم كل الرامات شكل واحد، يعني في رامات بفتحه واحده في النص وكمان في الرامات بفتحتين، عن نفسي انا عندي الرام بفتحتين.
بس اخوي المشكله ماكنتش الرام..................مشكله الاخ messias كانت ال باور سيبلاي، ومشكلتي كانت انو الكابلات مش داخله كويس، دي كل الحكايه.


----------



## hotboard (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

اولا pIII sd-ram بفتحتين 
ثانيا الاخ العزيز اقرا كويس انه غير الباور سبلاى ومازالت المشكلة موجودة


----------



## hotboard (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

اما مشكلة انه بيفتح بالتليفون ده خاص بالاعدادات الاتية داخل البايوز
power management
wake up by modem
or resume by pci or modem


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

سلامة الجهاز بتاعك !!!!
 1 . ممكن من الرام .
2 . اذا المكثفات في المازربور فيهم عطل ,بصي على المزربور اذا لاقيتي المكثفات منتفخات الحجم او طالع منهم مادة لونه بني بتكون مشكلة الجهاز فيهم .
لكن مادام في صوت عند تشغيل الجهاز فهو اما من الرام او كرت الشاشة , اما مو راكبيين كويس او بدهم تنظيف بمادة السبيرتو أو واحد منهم تعيشي انت .
اي استشاره انا جاهز , وانا بشتغل في صيانة الكمبيوتر و الشبكات .


----------



## G E O R G E (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

ممكن تجرب بور سبلأاى غير الى عندك وربنا يستر ميكنش البور سبلأاى باظ ودخل كهربة عالية ويكون حرق المظر ربنا يسترها معاك واو جربت بور شغال ونفس المشكلة يبقىبعيد عنك المظر فيها حاجة 
انا مش خبير فالكمبيوتر قوى بس بقولك على الى اعرفة


----------



## Messias (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*



hotboard قال:


> اما مشكلة انه بيفتح بالتليفون ده خاص بالاعدادات الاتية داخل البايوز
> power management
> wake up by modem
> or resume by pci or modem


 

شكرا اخى hotboard 
على المعلومات دى  قيد التجربه ......
المشكله اتحلت شويه لما فكيت الرامات و غيرت مكانها و شرطها زى ماكتبت قبل كده 
و باين ان المشكله من الرامات و انا هانظفها زى ماقلتيلى :yahoo:


----------



## Messias (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> سلامة الجهاز بتاعك !!!!
> 1 . ممكن من الرام .
> 2 . اذا المكثفات في المازربور فيهم عطل ,بصي على المزربور اذا لاقيتي المكثفات منتفخات الحجم او طالع منهم مادة لونه بني بتكون مشكلة الجهاز فيهم .
> لكن مادام في صوت عند تشغيل الجهاز فهو اما من الرام او كرت الشاشة , اما مو راكبيين كويس او بدهم تنظيف بمادة السبيرتو أو واحد منهم تعيشي انت .
> اي استشاره انا جاهز , وانا بشتغل في صيانة الكمبيوتر و الشبكات .


 

الله يسلمك تسلملى ... 

انا هاشوف المكثفات كلمنى عليها المهندس يوم ماكنت بركب الرايتر و كان بايظ  قالى انها بايظه 
انا هاشوفها ....
بس لو بايظه تتغير بسهوله ...؟ :dntknw:


----------



## abanob2000 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*

اهلا اخ messias انا عندي ليك حل إنما زي الفل، ماتبيع جهازك وإشتري جهاز جديد بدل ماجهازك كده يبوظ كل يوم وتدفع فيه فلوس تاني وتاني.
سلام.


----------



## Messias (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكمبيوتر بتاعى ......... مش بينطق !*



abanob2000 قال:


> اهلا اخ messias انا عندي ليك حل إنما زي الفل، ماتبيع جهازك وإشتري جهاز جديد بدل ماجهازك كده يبوظ كل يوم وتدفع فيه فلوس تاني وتاني.
> سلام.


 

فكره كويسه
بس لو بعته مش هايجيب حاجه  طول ماهو شغال هاخليه معايا لغايه ماحجه فيه تبوظ و ماليهاش حل :close_tem أصل انا دلواقتى بدرس و مش فاضيله يعنى مش بعقد عليه كتير و لما يبوظ خالص افكر اعمل فيه ايه ! 
:budo:


----------

